# Dimmer Switch not Dimming



## cbear (Dec 24, 2011)

I installed a new kitchen light fixture in a building built in the 70s.
Out of the ceiling outlet box, I have only a power and a neutral wire, no ground.

The neutral wire is not white, it is tan, but I do have a black wire.
For grounding, I connected the ground wire out of the new fixture
to a screw on the mounting strip. 

I used a wire nut to connect the white wires out of the new fixture to
the tan wire; and, black to black.

When I power on the lighting, all seems to be at the highest level
on the dimmer switch, the knob doesn't lower the brightness at all.
The same dimmer switch controls my dining room lights as well;
one fixture, 5 bulbs. I screwed in a new dimmable bulb that did not
light up at all.

Could there be a neutral or grounding issue? My old fixture worked well
with the dimmer switch; after painting the ceiling, I shorted the
power and neutral wires, which blew, this required me to get a new fixture. 

Thanks for the response :confused1:


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

When you shorted the wires, you probably fried the dimmer. Shorting the wires will kill a dimmer almost every time. Replace the dimmer switch and you should be good to go. I'm assuming this is a regular light fixture with incandescent bulbs. Fluorescent lights and CFL bulbs can't be dimmed unless they're specifically meant to be dimmable, and used with a compatible dimmer.

Some preemptive advice about replacing the dimmer: Mark the wires and/or take pictures. Disconnect only the wires required to remove the old dimmer. Connect the new dimmer exactly how the old one was. Post back here if you run into trouble, and to let us know if it works!

Hope this helps.


----------



## cbear (Dec 24, 2011)

Gee, I would not have guessed. This was my first time shorting wires 
with a dimmer on the circuit. I'll get the new switch tomorrow. 

Thanks McSteve :thumbsup:


----------



## cbear (Dec 24, 2011)

*All Fine Now...*

With a new dimmer switch, I can dim the lights as needed. 

I am a Health Care student; so, all was done without paying an 
electrician; I'll call one for major jobs. :thumbup:

Thanks again Mr. McSteve


----------



## cbear (Dec 24, 2011)

*****solved******

New Dimmer Switch


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Next time you'll do what??

Turn the breaker off?!? Right??? :whistling2:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

cbear said:


> I installed a new kitchen light fixture in a building built in the 70s.
> Out of the ceiling outlet box, I have only a power and a neutral wire, *no ground.*
> 
> The neutral wire is not white, it is tan, but I do have a black wire.
> ...


Is the mounting strip conductive? If it's plastic it wont do, it would have to be metal, and would have to be rated for it.

A safety feature in a LOT of dimmer switches is requirement of a valid ground connection. Same safety feature can be found in many home appliances, even cieling fans etc. When no ground is connected, a part of their engineering is to shut down components, or the entire system all together without proper wiring. 

Not joking at all. You may have to have proper ground wiring run through the home to get it to work. Or a proper ground set-up for that switch. Not sure why it hasn't been done already,but that's a totally different discussion.

That said, may be your ground, or lack there of that is effecting the dimmer. Seen it before, several times, different homes/buildings each time, same reason for each one. Faulty ground.

EDIT: Read where it was a short.

So... You tried changing a dimmer out with power on? Or the paint got onto the wiring?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

She shorted the wires at the ceiling while painting around the exposed wires with the power on. The dimmer fried as a result. She replaced the dimmer. The problem is solved.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

McSteve said:


> She shorted the wires at the ceiling while painting around the exposed wires with the power on. The dimmer fried as a result. She replaced the dimmer. The problem is solved.


Yeah, I found that out after reading posts in the thread.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

McSteve said:


> She shorted the wires at the ceiling while painting around the exposed wires with the power on.


Yeah, while changing the fixture. :whistling2:

The power should have been OFF!!


----------



## cbear (Dec 24, 2011)

BigGuy01 said:


> Is the mounting strip conductive? If it's plastic it wont do, it would have to be metal, and would have to be rated for it.
> 
> A safety feature in a LOT of dimmer switches is requirement of a valid ground connection. Same safety feature can be found in many home appliances, even cieling fans etc. When no ground is connected, a part of their engineering is to shut down components, or the entire system all together without proper wiring.
> 
> ...


All is working at this time. Thanks


----------

